# Hair loss on test c and dbol



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys.  Just wondering what the chances of hair loss happening are on a test c and dianabol cycle for 12 weeks?  Its not going to stop me from running it just wondering what to expect.  Is it genetic?   thanks


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 19, 2011)

This is my main concern too, starting my first cycle soon, Im using a hair loss prevention stack on cycle

Nizoral shampoo
Emu Oil
high dosage of vitamin E,B5, and C
Minoxodil
Saw Palmetto

It is genetic, but might aswell take some precautions.


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 19, 2011)

It goes with genetics. If you have family that's bald or bad hairlines you will eventually have that too. AAS just makes the process faster. If your pops and grandpa have a head full of hair then no need to worry. Personally, I've done Test C, EQ and dbol and I didn't see any hair loss.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> It goes with genetics. If you have family that's bald or bad hairlines you will eventually have that too. AAS just makes the process faster. If your pops and grandpa have a head full of hair then no need to worry. Personally, I've done Test C, EQ and dbol and I didn't see any hair loss.


thanks man


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> This is my main concern too, starting my first cycle soon, Im using a hair loss prevention stack on cycle
> 
> Nizoral shampoo
> Emu Oil
> ...


I may do the same


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 19, 2011)

Actually, as far as genetics, you get baldness or thin hair from your mother, not your father.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 19, 2011)

Ive done a shit load of gear and never lost a hair. it depends on the person bro. If anything I grow more hair and in weird spots lol!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Ive done a shit load of gear and never lost a hair. it depends on the person bro. If anything I grow more hair and in weird spots lol!!


lol alright D-latsky thanks


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

jrp4277 said:


> Actually, as far as genetics, you get baldness or thin hair from your mother, not your father.


yeah isnt it your mothers father that determines baldness or not?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 20, 2011)

Too many mothers fathers of the mothers 2nd fathers to the 5th mother responses LOL.

It's genetics bro, I would think it would be very rare for a guy to lose hair if there wasn't balding in his family.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 20, 2011)

Both Grandparents are bald, my brother is bald, but so far i'm in the clear.  I'm sure it will eventually happen, and if it does I'll shave it all off.  I'd rather be jacked with a shaved head than skinny with hair.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Too many mothers fathers of the mothers 2nd fathers to the 5th mother responses LOL.
> 
> It's genetics bro, I would think it would be very rare for a guy to lose hair if there wasn't balding in his family.


Yeah i think im about 50/50 because my father is bald but both my grandparents still have full heads of hair.  Oh well like animalhouse said id rather be jacked and bald than skinny with hair lol


----------



## BigBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Going to shave thew whole body soon.  AAS has definately accelerated the male pattern baldness which I am pre-dispositioned to get due to genetics.  Chest fur resembles a cardigan sweater and I"ve gone from no back hair to almost Silverback status.  Also, hair on forearms has thickened and fur has settled in behind triceps in back of upper arms.  Also, monkey neck hair has increased.  The start of back fur has me most annoyed so wife is going to assist with the Gillette Fusion blades and I'll be smooth as a baby's ass in the near future.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering what the chances of hair loss happening are on a test c and dianabol cycle for 12 weeks? Its not going to stop me from running it just wondering what to expect. Is it genetic? thanks


 Zero hair loss after ten weeks.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 20, 2011)

Heres my hair, so OBVIOUSLY im going to do all I can to avoid hair loss. Haha. You get so many guys on forums to tell you to just shave it, but thats because the fuckers cant grow their hair lol


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 20, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Heres my hair, so OBVIOUSLY im going to do all I can to avoid hair loss. Haha. You get so many guys on forums to tell you to just shave it, but thats because the fuckers cant grow their hair lol


lol fuck man.  How long you been growin that about a year?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 20, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> lol fuck man.  How long you been growin that about a year?




Had long hair since 2004 lol


----------



## underscore (Jun 20, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Heres my hair, so OBVIOUSLY im going to do all I can to avoid hair loss. Haha. You get so many guys on forums to tell you to just shave it, but thats because the fuckers cant grow their hair lol



Why do you keep posting this fucking picture everywhere. Every thread about baldness you post this pic and say DAMN MY HAIR IS SO GOOD I CAN'T LOSE IT!

You look like a sissy girly man. Get a job son.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 20, 2011)

underscore said:


> Why do you keep posting this fucking picture everywhere. Every thread about baldness you post this pic and say DAMN MY HAIR IS SO GOOD I CAN'T LOSE IT!
> 
> You look like a sissy girly man. Get a job son.



Dont talk to me like that you little prick. Ive posted it ONCE before. Blatantly a jealous bald fag who cant grow hair, and sissy, ha. Im well versed in wrestling and jiu jitsu and could probably fuck you up. Jog on sunshine.


----------

